# 10 Year Old Won’t Eat



## Debgrega (Jul 23, 2019)

Our 10 year old quit eating his food about 4 weeks ago. We have tried switching his food, giving him wet food, and even making crock-pot dog food. He would only eat the new things in very small portions, then never revisit again. The only thing he has eaten for the past several days is deli meat. It is difficult to get him to drink. When he pees, it is very yellow and he tries but cannot poop. The vet did a senior blood panel over a week ago which indicated Thyriod might be off, but the medicine he has been taking isn’t making a difference. He is as sweet as ever, but very lethargic. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome, sorry to hear about your boy. 
Did your Vet do any other tests?

Did he say how long it would take the Thyroid meds to take effect?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Does the vet know he has basically stopped eating? What does he say?

There are meds like Entyce that will stimulate appetite. You might ask about that.

The very yellow pee could be due to dehydration. Has the vet suggested sub-q liquids? Or syringing liquid or broth?

Were xrays done? I strongly suspect something other than thyroid. My 11 year old Chinese Crested has cancer, which has metastasized. Her blood work is basically normal, with a kidney value that is slightly high but nothing that stands out. If it weren’t for the xrays/US, I would have no idea she has cancer. She is on Pred, which may help slow the growth of the tumors, plus helps with her appetite.

Sounds like another visit to the vet might be in order.

I hope you can find some answers.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

When my 4 year old stopped eating and not even the appetite enhancer was helping, we did an ultrasound. That would be my recommended next step.


----------



## Debgrega (Jul 23, 2019)

Thanks for your quick response. I believe xrays are next. The vet didn’t seem too concerned last week because he acted normal for her—but he has now totally stopped eating much at all. I am afraid of what they may find with xrays at this point, but will get that done tomorrow. Thanks again.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Debgrega said:


> Thanks for your quick response. I believe xrays are next. The vet didn’t seem too concerned last week because he acted normal for her—but he has now totally stopped eating much at all. I am afraid of what they may find with xrays at this point, but will get that done tomorrow. Thanks again.


When my vet suggested further xrays/US last Friday, I told her that I was afraid to know. I knew we had to do them, and we did, but it was scary. Now though, I know what to expect, and know what symptoms I might see, and which ones are part of the disease and which ones might need a trip to the ER.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Try giving her chicken broth. The smell can be very enticing. Also tuna fish. Smell strong and interesting and she may eat it. It's hard not knowing, but it's also hard knowing why too.


----------

